# Getting prepared



## Metalhead1 (Mar 23, 2014)

So ive been blasting and cruising for over a year now. Just over 14 months to be exact. Thought it was a great idea to do at the time. Ive done research, bloodwork, ancillaries, the whole nine. I was ready for the long haul. Ive basically been blindsided by something out of my control, which still puzzles me. Without going into detail, i have to pct. 

Im 26, i weigh 230. Ive put on a good amount of mass in the past 14 months. When i started test, it leveled me out. I can go either way whether i recover or not. If i do great, if i dont, great. I enjoy gear, i enjoy being on. Im honestly almost deathly afraid of coming off. Might be childish but its gonna be a huge change i believe. 

Can anyone chime in on what i might expect going through pct? I understand it effects people differently but id appreciate some of your experiences. Thanks


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 23, 2014)

You'll feel small within 2 weeks of starting pct. It's just a mind fuk. Deal with it. You're 26. You should def be trying to restart your natural HPTA as long as possible IMO.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 23, 2014)

I do agree. Would it be best to eat in a surplus and get back on a strength routine during pct and afterwards?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 23, 2014)

You're going to lose a lot of strength and you will be lethargic.  You just have to fight it mentally and get your ass in the gym. It's not easy.  What is your plan to get things restarted?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 23, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You're going to lose a lot of strength and you will be lethargic.  You just have to fight it mentally and get your ass in the gym. It's not easy.  What is your plan to get things restarted?



Yeah i figured that. I'll be using clomid and nolva for 5 weeks starting 18 days after my last inj


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 23, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah i figured that. I'll be using clomid and nolva for 5 weeks starting 18 days after my last inj



That probably won't be enough. Id be real aggressive with some hcg leading up to pct and I'd run high doses. Might even want to get some tormefine as well. Re starting after that long isn't gonna be easy...I don't care if your 26 or not.


----------



## shenky (Mar 23, 2014)

Maybe you shouid look into Dr. Scally's PCT protocol

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/archive/index.php/t-2895.html


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 23, 2014)

My first pct.....i fukn hated. Felt lazy, felt like shit..  but i did realize how much of it was mental, and i had to overcome that.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 23, 2014)

I do appreciate the advice. If i could get hcg, i would still b&c. Its a ****ed up situation and clomid and nolva is all i have.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 23, 2014)

Stay off the scale!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 23, 2014)

Agree with the Bros. At 26, you need to cycle, not B&C. You may want kids someday. Get aggressive with the PCT via the suggestions above, stay focused in the gym and don't conclude you will get smaller / weaker - instead focus on preserving gains and strength. It's all in your head. 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 23, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> I do appreciate the advice. If i could get hcg, i would still b&c. Its a ****ed up situation and clomid and nolva is all i have.



Hey bro, you've been on for over a year. You're not going to recover unless you plan and do this right. I don't think you will recover in any kind of timely manner without HCG. You need to figure out the half-lives of the gear you're on to calculate when you can start SERMS, and be blasting HCG until you are ready for the SERMS. 

Are you running short esters now?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 23, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Agree with the Bros. At 26, you need to cycle, not B&C. You may want kids someday. Get aggressive with the PCT via the suggestions above, stay focused in the gym and don't conclude you will get smaller / weaker - instead focus on preserving gains and strength. It's all in your head.
> 
> Peace.
> 
> - Savage



Thanks for the advice. Already have 3 kids so were done. Like i mentioned, i chose to b&c a while back but this scenario was completely out of nowhere and out of my control. I'll be focused in the gym and eating as much as i possibly can to keep what ive achieved. Thanks



DieYoungStrong said:


> Hey bro, you've been on for over a year. You're not going to recover unless you plan and do this right. I don't think you will recover in any kind of timely manner without HCG. You need to figure out the half-lives of the gear you're on to calculate when you can start SERMS, and be blasting HCG until you are ready for the SERMS.
> 
> Are you running short esters now?



Getting the hcg HERE would be the problem. Thats what has me in this situation. If i can, trust me i will get on it. Ive been crusing on 200mg test e and 300mg npp a week. Added the npp about 2 months ago.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 23, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> Getting the hcg HERE would be the problem. Thats what has me in this situation. If i can, trust me i will get on it. Ive been crusing on 200mg test e and 300mg npp a week. Added the npp about 2 months ago.



If I were in your position and was going to come off, I'd do everything I could to get hcg and prop. Once you get the prop and hcg, drop the npp and cruise on a lowish dose of prop with hcg for a couple months to get rid of that nand. You can cruise into pct easier with a short ester IMO. I'd def recommend the power pct if you've been running a lot of nand or tren. The only thing I'll say is you'll probably be fine with just 50mg of clomid for the 4 weeks and the nolva at the 40/40/20/20.


----------



## Throbber10 (Mar 23, 2014)

Good luck to you bro. I'll be doing the same after another blast and cruise. Hoping it goes good for you since I'm only a few years younger and I've been on about the same length as you. Again good luck bro.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If I were in your position and was going to come off, I'd do everything I could to get hcg and prop. Once you get the prop and hcg, drop the npp and cruise on a lowish dose of prop with hcg for a couple months to get rid of that nand. You can cruise into pct easier with a short ester IMO. I'd def recommend the power pct if you've been running a lot of nand or tren. The only thing I'll say is you'll probably be fine with just 50mg of clomid for the 4 weeks and the nolva at the 40/40/20/20.



Brother if i could get the prop here, i would continue to b&c. Thats the whole problem. If the hcg can get here, then i'll jump on it leading up to pct. Im assuming it would be an hcg blast right?


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 24, 2014)

Throbber10 said:


> Good luck to you bro. I'll be doing the same after another blast and cruise. Hoping it goes good for you since I'm only a few years younger and I've been on about the same length as you. Again good luck bro.



Thanks brother and good luck to you also. I personally dont want to but since i have to, i'll do what i can for the moment


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 24, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> Brother if i could get the prop here, i would continue to b&c. Thats the whole problem. If the hcg can get here, then i'll jump on it leading up to pct. Im assuming it would be an hcg blast right?



It will have to be. I will leave the blast protocol up to you. Just read up some on it. There's a lot of different ways and theories, dosage wise, to do it.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Mar 24, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> It will have to be. I will leave the blast protocol up to you. Just read up some on it. There's a lot of different ways and theories, dosage wise, to do it.



Yeah ive been reading up on it. Thanks for your help


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 25, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> Yeah ive been reading up on it. Thanks for your help



No prob. It's good for young guys to take 6 months off here and there and let your body reset itself IMO. Take some time off, and then start blasting again.


----------

